# Installing pkg on FreeBSD 10.2



## Joao T. (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi,

I've installed FreeBSD 10.2 onto my laptop through a memstick which apparently came without pkg(8), running `pkg` would prompt me to install it, replying "yes" will then fail to download it from:
pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:i386/quarterly, fetch failing to verify the authentication. When i*I* try to do it over the port with make command it attempts to fetch it from several servers, ending up failing at the end for all of them.

For the first problem *I*'ve already changed /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf to point to freebsd:x86:32 directory, but still have the problem with the authentication verification. As for the second problem, where can i*I* change the path from which make will fetch the packages in a way that will affect all ports "globally"?


----------



## kpa (Feb 4, 2016)

Can you post the full error? There should be no reason to edit any files on a fresh 10.2 install to get pkg(8) installed and working.


----------



## Joao T. (Feb 4, 2016)

After connecting through ethernet everything started to work fine, even through WiFi what i*I* initially was using to install pkg(8).
I'm sorry if *I* wasted your time, *I*'ll try all alternatives before *I* post next time.


----------



## kpa (Feb 4, 2016)

No, it's not a waste of time at all. It shouldn't make any difference if you connect trough a wireless or wired, you sure there wasn't some kind of proxy or content filter on the wireless network you were connected to?


----------



## Joao T. (Feb 4, 2016)

The WiFi goes directly to the internet while the Ethernet goes through a proxy. Through WiFi it kept cancelling for not being able to authenticate the certificate, i*I* then setup the Ethernet connection, ran the fetch command and it went through without error or warnings, *I* cancelled it before completion and switched to WiFi which then ran without any problems too. Unfortunately *I*'m not being able to replicate the error i was getting.


----------

